# sileighty question



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

for the sileighty conversion on your fastback, do you need to get a new radiatior support? and its a dirct bolt on right? thanks.
sry..i searched but none of the posts said anything about radiator support.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

*usurping this fool's thread.*

well i didnt feel like making a new thread to post this so ima take over this thread and use it for my stuff. 

what bumper is this...









i was planning on maybe gettin a customize s14 version, or maybe wheni get the name of this kit i can check it out and see if they made an s14 version. im looking for an s14 version, kouki style to fit on a s13 chassis. :hal:


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

umm..ok..its like one click to post a new thread.


----------



## Bradsims (Mar 8, 2004)

I think its a direct bolt up , i dont see why it wouldnt be, what are you doing exactly, are you doing a complete from end swap from a half cut or just the fenders bumper etc.????


----------



## RB25T_240 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bradsims said:


> I think its a direct bolt up , i dont see why it wouldnt be, what are you doing exactly, are you doing a complete from end swap from a half cut or just the fenders bumper etc.????


i want to do the complete front end swap..i just wanted to know if i needed the radiator support from the silvia or if i could just use the stock one from my 240.

i'm planning on buying a complete conversion from jspec or any other place that sell the conversion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol hijacked... and there's nothing you can do about it


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

RB25T_240 said:


> for the sileighty conversion on your fastback, do you need to get a new radiatior support? and its a dirct bolt on right? thanks.
> sry..i searched but none of the posts said anything about radiator support.



On my car it bolted right on. No need for anything else. BUT remember that I have a RHD 180 in Japan. I doubt that the 240 is that much different for your car but I don't want to misquote you. I'm sure that you can find someone there that has it done on a US spec.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> well i didnt feel like making a new thread to post this so ima take over this thread and use it for my stuff.
> 
> what bumper is this...
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what kind it is but I will find out for you............but let me be the first to tell you that you need to check out the Vertex front bumper....Now that is B----E----A-----Utiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

left hand drive 180? huhhhh?????why lol


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Kelso said:


> left hand drive 180? huhhhh?????why lol



No...RHD. Typed a little too fast and screwed up. Like you've never made a mistake.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Sileighty said:


> No...RHD. Typed a little too fast and screwed up. Like you've never made a mistake.


aight find out bout that bumper, and thanks in advance, gimme the link for the vertex bumper, but i like the bumper that i posted in MY new thread here.


----------

